# INFPs - what month were you born in?



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

INFPs - what month were you born in?


----------



## Grac3 (Dec 14, 2011)

June!  I'm a Gemini.


----------



## waitwhat... (Feb 24, 2012)

Meee toooo!


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

november so im not a gemini


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

November, also


----------



## 558815 (Aug 17, 2020)

June!!!


----------



## Fifina25 (Aug 31, 2020)

October


----------



## DayDawn Allieas (Sep 1, 2020)

Staffan said:


> INFPs - what month were you born in?


I was born in July! For some reason each number of my personality and the date of my birth are the same.

•July 4th
•4w5
•461

Then again it's kind of irrevelant...


----------



## Fifina25 (Aug 31, 2020)

Scorpion I’m! Does it make it harder to be an INFP?


----------



## Elaborate Carrot Shrimp (Nov 9, 2020)

January 13th... eeks. Capricorn but I have no idea what that means. :/


----------



## JinkaMi (Dec 1, 2020)

Staffan said:


> INFPs - what month were you born in?


July


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Another July here checking in 😉


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

few infp's born in march and few infp's born in august, lots of infp's born in october.


----------



## smallpinkbacon (May 10, 2021)

Elaborate Carrot Shrimp said:


> January 13th... eeks. Capricorn but I have no idea what that means. :/


oh i am also capricorn on january 9. you basically dont show much emotion and are sassy ig? my moon is gemini


----------



## Zephina (Sep 3, 2021)

May>>Taurus


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

May so i’m a Gemini


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

May so i’m a Gemini


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

ezekielchambers1 said:


> May so i’m a Gemini


well I wrote the same thing twice
👁👄👁


----------



## Nobody at all (Dec 24, 2021)

I am born in august so .... I guess I am a Leo.


----------



## Nobody at all (Dec 24, 2021)

Nobody at all said:


> I am born in august so .... I guess I am a Leo.


 Though I do not believe I am a leo because they are totally the opposite of me so... yeah


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My INFP daughter is Cancer 

She’s 12 days apart in the month, from her Leo ENFJ Sis.

Both fit many aspects of their horoscopes interestingly


----------



## zacswoop2006 (10 mo ago)

Staffan said:


> INFPs - what month were you born in?


June 19, Juneteenth if you will so Im a Gemini as well!


----------

